# We got a yes!!



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Absolutley thrilled, unanimous yes...  and to all of those pre panel stage don't be scared it was over in a flash, lovely people, made us very welcome and feel very blessed to have been approved... Yay!!! 

Now to wait for the ratification then our SW will show us the profiles she has in mind, their quite strict on doing it once all formally accepted etc, however she did say she always knew we'd fly through it as we were an easy couple, wish she'd told us that... 

Thanks for everyones support over the last few months, can't wait to join those waiting for find their matched lo's xxx


----------



## Beckyboo3 (Jan 18, 2011)

Congratulations !! Really pleased for you ! Enjoy the celebrating x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Brilliant news congratulations x


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks all, had so many messages, calls, texts etc its not stopped, really makes you realise how wonderful people in your life are and supportive eh... looking forward to the future! x


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

Huge congratulations - great news


----------



## DRocks (Sep 13, 2013)

Absolutely fantastic x x x


----------



## millie:) (Feb 12, 2013)

So happy for you you must be on cloud nine x   exciting times ahead x


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone, still not sunk in I don't think, can't quite believe its done now! x


----------



## rsm (Aug 20, 2009)

Wonderful news. So thrilled for you x


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Brilliant news! Very happy for you. X


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Congratulations mummy to be 😊😊😊 xx


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

wonderful news!!! Congratulatiions hun xxxx


----------



## weemoofrazz (Sep 6, 2013)

Fantastic News!


----------



## Dawn7 (Sep 10, 2013)

Fantastic news, congratulations and I've put u in the mummy to be zone lol

Hope u find ur lo very soon xx


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Congratulations wp x


----------



## do dreams come true (Oct 15, 2013)

wahooo congratulations x


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

Woo that's fab news


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone, been window shopping today for buggies, toys etc..lol so hard and still trying to refrain until know when were matched and what they might have already in terms of toys etc as SW keeps telling us they bring it all (not that we want them too, sounds awful doesn't it!) of course we want to them to have and keep all memories but we want to do it for them too..lol younger the better and they won't realise if things are put away until later anyway eh x


----------



## Petite One (Jun 1, 2011)

Super congratulations.


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Petite One said:


> Super congratulations.


Thankyou x


----------



## Cornish pixie (Jan 31, 2014)

Brilliant, so pleased for you. Enjoy window shopping now it's official  xx


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Cornish pixie said:


> Brilliant, so pleased for you. Enjoy window shopping now it's official  xx


Lol thankyou, doing plenty of window shopping believe me ;-) xx


----------



## Becky29forever (Aug 3, 2011)

Congratulations!!!! So pleased for you both!  

I'd say go for it, shop a bit. You know there are some things you can get now...


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Becky29forever said:


> Congratulations!!!! So pleased for you both!
> 
> I'd say go for it, shop a bit. You know there are some things you can get now...


Thanks Becky


----------

